# Please Help me Legalize Hedgehogs in Pennsylvania!



## SoleSky (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Hedgehog Community!

I was wondering if you could take a moment and please sign my petition to legalize hedgehogs in the state of Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania has these critters banned for no good reason. They prohibited ownership of hedgehogs because breeders were bringing in hedgehogs from other states, which makes sense from a genetic standpoint because the breeders were strengthening the gene pool of these little critters making them healthier overall.

They are unjustly illegal and I want to take action in getting these little guys legal and also safe from being euthanized by the Pennsylvania Game Commission if found. If you could please sign this petition and share this with your friends I would be more than grateful. I would someday like to own a hedgehog but my state limits me from doing so. Thank you!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.change.org/petitions/pen...edgehogs-as-pets-in-the-state-of-pennsylvania


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Signed it!! ^_^


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you Aether!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my cousin in PA sign the petition up for me in his name


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 7, 2014)

Great thanks for your support! I'm not sure if you have to be from PA or not, sure it helps tho!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you aware that there is a bill that was introduced to do this? It has been stuck in the game and fisheries committee since February 8, 2013. If you want to get them legalized, call/write your congressman, request that they support the bill and that they encourage it to start moving.

There was a similar bill introduced in the 2011-2012 session. That bill made it through the G&F committee and was even voted on (favorably) by the house. From what I could tell the Senate never picked it up and it failed to pass when the 2011-2012 session ended. The current bill is basically that one brought back, but again it has sat and isn't moving along. Get people active and maybe they will actually pass it this time.

http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billInfo/billInfo.cfm?sYear=2013&sInd=0&body=h&type=b&bn=575


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Signed! I don't live in PA, but I just took a trip there, and had to leave my hedgie with a sitter rather than take her with me. It made me sad


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 7, 2014)

Kalandra, you are correct. The bill is active however I would like to gain support for the bill to show that there is a large network of support for it. The House Bill 575 prohibits ownership of large exotic animals such as lions, tigers and bears (oh my!) and legalizes small pocket-pets such as hedgies and sugar gliders. I am calling State Rep Gary Haluska today to get his opinion as he already is sponsoring the bill.


----------



## Caughtinthegrey (Jan 22, 2014)

Signed!!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 7, 2014)

I called the state representatives office and spoke to a woman on the phone, she indicated that the bill was stuck in committee. If enough support is gained then the bill may be passed to the senate. Thank you for your ongoing support.


----------



## themuffs (Jan 25, 2014)

Signed it. Used to live in PA. Good luck!


----------



## AmandaPetro (Oct 11, 2014)

I tried to sign the petition but I'm on my phone and it's giving me a hard time:/


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Signed!  Good luck!


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

signed  I live in WI but i want to share the hedge with everyone to make up for the hogs  

im moving soon so i used my 'old' address since i won't know my new one for a while, i hope that's ok.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I live in concern that I may one day need to travel through my neighbor state with one of ny quill babies. Signed and wondering why I didn't see this before today.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Just signed it... Is there web address I can email to others and get them to participate?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That is funny; I did not see the post either. I live in Pennsylvania. I read many of the stories about unwanted and mistreated hedgies. I have grown to resent the fact that I would provide a wonderful home for any type of hedgie; grumpy or friendly, any color, any age. But they are illegal in this state, and I would never risk having my hedgie confiscated and killed simply because I wanted one. I would be afraid of providing my hedgie with competent and caring health care for fear I would be reported. Unfair. Unfair. Unfair


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We are once again quickly approaching the end of the 2013-2014 legislative cycle in PA and this bill sat with what appears to be no activity until 9/24/14. On 9/24, the Game and Fisheries Committee unanimously voted yea to report the bill as committed (http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs...Ind=0&cteeCde=18&theDate=09/24/2014&rNbr=2333).

And then it was then laid on the table.


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Feb 23, 2015)

*Hb 575*

This Bill has been tabled. It will take calling your representatives to get the Bill moving again.


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Feb 23, 2015)

This Bill has been tabled as of September 2014. It will take calling your representatives to get the Bill moving again.


----------

